# [matériel] serveur de fichier et multimédia

## kwenspc

Ma configuration server@home se fait vieille... 

Actuellement j'ai: 

- un vieil atom dual core, 2go de ram, sata2, CG intel toute pourrie --> serveur de fichiers, routeur internet, mail, toussa toussa. Sous gentoo.

- une pandaboard 1ère génération, qui sert de lecteur multimédia. sous geexbox, faut avouer les mecs ont fait un superbe boulot (c'était pas gagné pourtant vu la carte)

Sauf que: 

- Le premier, je me sert de tout très souvent sauf de l'aspect serveur de fichier, du coup j'ai 3 dd qui tourne 24/7 ... pour être rarement sollicité. (1-2 fois la semaine)

- Le second... bah c'est du arm, du gpu powervr: au delà des formats audio/video supportés nativement, et encore, le reste ça arrive à rien. Ça se met à genoux en 2 temps 3 mouvements.

Donc l'idée c'est de garder le premier sans la fonction serveur de fichier. Passer à un dd 2.5" qui traîne, virer tout le superflue etc...

Le second j'ai déjà une autre idée mais c'est annexe (et plus du tout de l'ordre serveur)

Et de me faire un serveur de fichier/multimédia avec nouveau boitier, nouvelle cm mini-itx, etc...

Tout en gardant une relativement basse consommation au total, avec des drivers open source si possible (ma claque de powervr)

Je pensais à ça: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00110600.html pour la cm (sachant qu'il existe une version usb3)

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00135558.html pour le boitier (de la place pour les disques, pour l'alim, ça semble bien ventilé et surtout c'est pas trop moche)

Et donc comme je sais qu'on a quelques adeptes d'HTPC ici, très calés sur le sujet, je pose les questions:

- la cm est ok?

- vous prendriez plus péchu (avece tout ce que ça entraîne: tdp en hausse, dissipation, bruit)?

- le tdp des i3 est pas super intéressant, le combo atom/ion c'est mieux que le fusion là?

- l'usb3 c'est vraiment un plus?

- Vaut mieux taper haut en ram ou bien?

Le tout tournera sous notre distro favorite bien évidemment.

Merci beaucoup

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmm, ben j'officie généralement dans la catégorie "htpc qui fait jeux videos", donc je ne vais pas vraiment pouvoir t'aider.   :Confused: 

Faudra bien penser qu'ajouter la fonction serveur de fichiers donc multiples HDDs dans le bestiau, ça va impliquer un minimum de "bruit" (tout est relatif), et la conso globale va monter naturellement (on compte quoi, 5-7 W avec les disques idle, 10W au moins disques en activité?).

Je me permettrais de d'ajouter que c'est ballot que tu aies raté l'ODR sur le N40L, il rentrait pile dans tes specifs  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faudra bien penser qu'ajouter la fonction serveur de fichiers donc multiples HDDs dans le bestiau, ça va impliquer un minimum de "bruit" (tout est relatif), et la conso globale va monter naturellement (on compte quoi, 5-7 W avec les disques idle, 10W au moins disques en activité?).

 

La conso dans ce cas là n'est pas le soucis vu que le serveur multimédia sera allumé 1 à 2 fois par semaine grand max. J'ai déjà les dd en plus ils sont très silencieux, je les avait pris pour ça justement "à l'époque". Au pire on mettra des bottes de foin autour du boitier!

Et en effet je ne compte pas jouer avec la bête, juste écouter de la musique et lire des videos (mais tous les fichiers, pas comme la pandaboard qui est limité à très peu de codec au final)

Sinon oui un truc avec baie de dd hot swap ça aurait été chouette, mais là on tappe dans les 300€ facile, sans la capacité multimédia du bouzin. (style chenbro L623)

Et je t'avoues que je compte pas non plus avoir la rolls du salon  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Le soucis d'un serveur de disques sur des petites cartes-mère c'est le nombre de ports SATA qui est en général trop limité.

J'ai dû ajouter une carte PCI sur le seul et unique slot (du coup je ne peux pas mettre de 2e carte reseau par exemple) pour pouvoir avoir 4 DD (RAID 5). J'ai encore 1 slot de libre pour ajouter un 5e disque dur, mais ensuite, fini, si je veux étendre, ça va être coton.

Quand je le changerai ce serveur, je risque plutôt de me tourner vers une carte-mère moyenne/haut-de-gamme, et mettre le plus petit processeur dessus (et éventuellement l'underclocker d'ailleurs).

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Le soucis d'un serveur de disques sur des petites cartes-mère c'est le nombre de ports SATA qui est en général trop limité.

 

C'est vrai j'y ai pensé, mais la carte en question a de base 4 ports sata3 ce qui est déjà plus que mes disques (j'en ai 3). Et au pire, comme tu as fais: carte fille pci-e pour 2 ports en sus. De toute manière le boitier n'accepte que 6 dd  :Wink:  (8 en bricolant apparemment)

Je compte pas faire de raid non plus.

Pour le moment le seul soucis de la cm c'est le petit ventilo.

----------

## gbetous

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour le moment le seul soucis de la cm c'est le petit ventilo.

 

Ah j'avoue que j'ai de la chance, car pour moi c'est pas un critère : mon serveur est dans le garage, il peut faire le barrouf' qu'il veut !

----------

## xaviermiller

Les petits ventilos peuvent se remplacer par des dissipateurs genre Zalman   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est commandé. J'ai ajouté un petit ssd de 32Go pour le système d'exploitation, pour plus de réactivité.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Les petits ventilos peuvent se remplacer par des dissipateurs genre Zalman  

 

Bien vu. J'avais déjà fait ça sur ma carte à base d'atom. Là j'ai pris la même chose qu'ici: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Asrock_E350M1_system.JPG

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

J'arrive trop tard, c'est bête...

Je suis en train de faire plus ou moins la même chose que toi. Seulement, je cherchais un truc capable de lire n'importe quelle vidéo en full HD. Et j'ai lu que pour ça, les produits AMD étaient meilleurs, et pas qu'un peu. Du coup, j'ai opté pour ça : http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E45M1M_PRO/

Enfin pas tout à fait, la version DELUXE en fait, mais qui apparaît plus nul part (et qui apporte je ne sais plus quoi en plus, un truc totalement inutile surement).

Du coté bruit, on est pas embêté : pas de ventilos ! Ensuite pour les connecteurs SATA, y en a 7 + 1 e-SATA donc y a de la marge. J'ai mis tout ça dans un boitier Cooler Master où j'ai débranché le petit ventilo et laisser tourner seulement un grand. Résultat niveau bruit, ce sont mes 3 DD Hitachi qui tournent qui me gênent. Enfin, entendons-nous, dès qu'il y a un peu de bruit, on ne les entends plus. J'ai pas regarder de film encore avec (des problèmes d'initramfs, tout ça...), mais je pense pas que ça me gênera.

----------

## kwenspc

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> J'arrive trop tard, c'est bête...
> 
> Je suis en train de faire plus ou moins la même chose que toi. Seulement, je cherchais un truc capable de lire n'importe quelle vidéo en full HD. Et j'ai lu que pour ça, les produits AMD étaient meilleurs, et pas qu'un peu. Du coup, j'ai opté pour ça : http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E45M1M_PRO/
> 
> 

 

Sympathique la carte, je l'avais remarqué aussi mais comme c'est pas du mini-itx j'ai mis de côté.

Du moment que c'est du radeon 6xxx dedans tu devrais pas avoir de soucis, c'est apparemment très bien supporté par les drivers opensource.

Pour tes disques dur, ils sont fixés avec des silencieux en silicone? Ça aide bien pour limiter le bruit.

Sinon dans les cartes mini-itx qui tapent bien tout en restant relativement abordable y a ça: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00143140.html (idem 7+1 sata etc..) sans le CPU/GPU (faut compter 60€ de plus). Par contre on est plus dans le même ordre de puissance et ... de TDP. Donc côté refroidissement, si on souhaite quelque chose de silencieux, vaut mieux investir.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Ha bah voilà, c'est la différence de la version Deluxe : c'est une miniITX.   :Laughing:   Mais y a qu'un seul PCI Express et rien d'autre du coup.

Et pour mes DD, en fait j'ai ça comme boitier : ils fournissent un système de fixation sur rails. Je dirais pas que la conception de leur système garantisse un silence absolu en le voyant. Mais ça fonctionne bien tout de même parce que je sais que mes DD ont vraiment tendance à vibrer et à faire résonner les boitiers. Là justement, ça ne le fait pas trop.

C'est un peu le problèmes des DD Hitachi. Ils sont durables (j'en ai qui ont plus de 15 ans), mais ils ont toujours été bruyants.

----------

## kwenspc

Enfin j'ai le matos! 1 mois et 1 jour d'attente...

Collé 8g de ram, et un ssd 60g sata3 pour le système, hop!

J'ai déjà migré le serveur dans son nouveau boitier, installer le matos du serveur multimédia... Reste à me config une Gentoo pour ce dernier! 

Y a plus qu'à, comme on dit

@El_Goretto: tiens au fait je vais quand même essayer de jouer avec, quelque jeux libre ou des classiques (deus ex avec le HR pack :') ). Apparemment vu la CG ça devrait passer sans problème.

----------

